# Was mach ich in Freehand falsch?



## Gardian (24. September 2003)

Ich versuche gerade eine Illustration zu erstellen, meine Frage ist, wie bekomm ich schöne formen zusammen nicht so "spitzig" wie bei mir?
Hier ist ein Beispiel von mir!


----------



## Beppone (24. September 2003)

Hi Gardian,

schön geschwungene Kurven erzeugst Du mit dem Bezigon-Werkzeug (Shortcut: "8"). Damit lassen sich Kurven erzeugen, indem "Ankerpunkte" gesetzt werden, die den gewünschten Kurvenverlauf definieren.

Je nach Wahl des Ankerpunkts erzeugst Du "Ecken" oder "Kurven" in der gezeichneten Linie (der jeweilige Ankerpunkt-Typ wird in der Info-Palette (Strg/Apfel + I) angezeigt, sobald der Punkt mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug ausgewählt wird). Um den Verlauf der Linie  nachträglich zu ändern, greifst Du mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug (Shortcut: "0") die "Anfasser" des Ankerpunktes...

Standardmäßig werden beim Neuzeichnen von Linien immer "Eckpunkte" erzeugt, "Kurvenpunkte" gibts bei gedrückter "Alt"-Taste.

Hoffe, geholfen zu haben...

Bep


----------



## Gardian (25. September 2003)

Danke beppone

naja will aber trotzdem noch nicht so sauber aussehen,  könntest du mir vielleicht sagen, was ich noch falsch mache?

Neuer Versuch 

cu


----------



## pixelforce (25. September 2003)

Ein bißchen üben solltest du. Man muss erst das Gefühl bekommen, wie weit man die Anfasser hinausziehen kann/darf damit eine bestimmte Kurve entsteht.
Ich würde allerdings mit dem Pfadwerkzeug nicht erst normale Knotenpunkte setzen, sondern gleich Kurvenpunkte setzen. Dazu brauchst du keine „alt-Taste“ sondern brauchst nur an der neuen gewünschten Stelle klicken (aber nicht gleich wieder loslassen) und die Maus etwas von der Stelle wegbewegen und schon ziehst du einen Anfasser hinaus. So ist auf jedenfall effektiveres Arbeiten möglich.


----------



## Gardian (25. September 2003)

ich bekomms einfach net hin, gibs irgendwo Tutorials für dies Thema, ich bin am "narrisch" werden  hoffe es kann mir jemand weiter helfen

cu


----------



## pixelforce (26. September 2003)

Also so schwierig kann das doch nicht sein. Und ein Tutorial für ein Werkzeug? Übe einfach ein bißchen. Diese Nachzeichnen ist auch nicht eine Sache die sofort klappt. Da muss man auch erst ein Gefühl für entwickeln.
Ansonsten schau doch mal in der Hilfe in Freehand nach unter Pfadtool. Da müsste bestimmt noch einiges zur „richtigen“ Verwendung stehen.


----------



## Beppone (27. September 2003)

Hi,

is ja schon einiges besser geworden...
Schließe mich pixelforce an: üben, üben 

Ein Tip vielleicht noch, um möglichst fließende Kurven zu erzeugen.
Versuche, mit sehr wenigen Ankerpunkten auszukommen. Wenn ein Pfad über zu viele festgesetzte Punkte um die Kurve "eiert", dann lösche einfach den Großteil raus.
Zunächst stimmt dann zwar evtl. der Kurvernverlauf nicht mehr, über die Anfasser der verbliebenen Ankerpunkte läßt sich das dann wieder hinbiegen - mit "glatterem" Ergebnis.

B


----------



## Gardian (28. September 2003)

danke erstmal für die Tipps  hat mir sehr geholfen, hab jetzt ein anderes foto von mir genommen, Mund und Ohren muss ich noch machen, wie gefällts euch?

Bild 

cu


----------



## _chefrocka (29. September 2003)

Ich würde beispielsweise bei den Augen von einer Grundform wie einem Kreis/einer Elippse ausgehen.
Diese Form kann man dann immernoch zurechtdrehen oder entgruppieren (shift + strg + g oder strg + u) und die einzelnen Punkte bearbeiten.


----------



## Ced (31. Oktober 2003)

@gardian

es würde mich mal interessieren wie das aussieht, allerdings werden die bilder nicht angezeigt...


----------

